# Autumn flowers



## Pomo (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## tackyrama (Apr 21, 2018)

If you were trying for a somber creation then you nailed it. For me autumn is full of color altho a bit restrained compared to full summer. I know this is b&w but there is no joy at all. Just me. I only try for the joy and beauty.


----------

